# Ashton Winding Road



## MickeyFinn (Jan 1, 2008)

I have smoked Troost up till last week and a bad run with Scandavik. BUT this Winding Road is incredible. I'm not sure if there ia a format to follow but here goes.
Opened up the tin and the smell of fruit was nice not overpowering at all. I lit up a bowl full and sat back to enjoy it. One match and it was lit for the total time. 
It was a mild smoke with no tongue bite at all. Nice pleasant taste all the way through to the end, with a sweet taste left in my mouth. 
My wife had no complaints and enjoyed the smell.
Just a nice smoke and I think I have found my leaning in tobacco to be towards this type of tobacco.
Not sure what this type is but I believe it is English VA blends could be wrong though. But it sure is nice.
p


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

This is a mild aromatic. VAs and black cavendish. It tasted good when I lit up but after a few puffs it just tasted like a flavorless aromatic. It did develop flavor as the bowl burned down but it wasn't anything to write home about and by the end of the smoke I didn't want anymore. Some guys who like mild aros will like it but I wouldn't think anyone else will. Cool name. I really wanted to like this one.


----------

